# Dream 6



## SteveLangford (Sep 14, 2008)

are you guys total MMA newbies or something?

DREAM 6: (1) Dong Sik Yoon vs. Andrews Nakahara

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x6uf00

DREAM 6: (2) Melvin Manhoef vs. Gegard Mousasi

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x6uf0b

DREAM 6: (3) Zelg Galesic vs. Ronaldo Souza

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x6uf9t

DREAM 6: (4) Keita Nakamura vs. Adriano Martins

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x6ufdh

DREAM 6: (5) Sergei Kharitonov vs. Jimmy Ambroz

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x6uflb

DREAM 6: (6) Atsushi Yamamoto vs. Hideo Tokoro

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x6ufp8

DREAM 6: (7) Ikuhisa Minowa vs. Masakatsu Funaki

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x6ufuj

DREAM 6: ( Hayato Sakurai vs. Kuniyoshi Hironaka

http://video.mma-tv.net/?z=2968

DREAM 6: (9) Masanori Tonooka vs. Yoshihiro Akiyama

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x6ugu3

DREAM 6: (10) Shinya Aoki vs. Todd Moore

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x6ugwz

DREAM 6: (11) Mirko Crocop vs. Alistair Overeem

http://video.mma-tv.net/?z=2971

DREAM 6: (12) Middleweight GP 2008 Final Fight

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x6uhcd

long live DREAM ........ RIP UFC.........

:yes:


----------



## Chibi Sean (Dec 21, 2007)

Dream results from Saitama 9-23

Andrews Nakahara b Yoon Dong Sik early in the second round when the ref stopped it after a flurry of punches on the ground

Middleweight tournament semifinals

Gegard Mousasi b Melvin Manhoef very quickly with a triangle

Zelg Galesic vs. Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza is up next

Souza with a triangle armbar also immediately. Both first round winners took no damage at all

Keita Nakamura b Adriano Martins via split decision. Boring fight.

Sergei Kharitonov b Jimmy Ambriz. Ambriz couldn't stand with Kharitonov and got picked apart from the start. Head and body punches and knees put Ambriz down and Ambriz tapped in a quick fight.

Zelg Galesic did an interview. Surprisingly, since Souza beat him, he picked Mousasi to win the championship, saying that he could tell Souza doesn't like to get hit and Mousasi is more well rounded.

Hideo Tokoro vs. Atsushi Yamamoto is next.

Yamamoto won the unanimous decision. Tokoro was working for an armbar in the last 30 seconds but could never break Yamamoto's grip. Yamamoto scored a first round knockdown. Good fight.

Melvin Manhoef interview. Blamed himself for making a stupid mistake. Said he was disappointed in himself.

Minowa-man vs. Masakatsu Funaki

Funaki won with a heel hook in 52 seconds. Quite a shock. Funaki's first win in 9 years.

Ron Kruck was backstage an said Dream was trying to sign the Cro Cop vs. Overeem winner to face Fedor Emelianenko on New Year's Eve

Fedor did a promo. He looks like he's asleep, but then again, he always does. He talked about judo gold medalist Satoshi Ishii. He said he'd like to fight on the New Year's Eve show.

Hayato Sakurai vs. former UFC fighter Kuniyoshi Hironaka

Sakurai won the unanimous decision. Mostly standing and Sakurai hurt Hironaka's legs with low kicks and connected with more punches. Sakurai scored a knockdown with a left in the last minute.

Yoshihiro Akiyama vs. Masanori Tonooka

Tonooka came out to the Bay City Rollers singing "Saturday Night," which tells you what generation he comes from. People didn't boo Akiyama as much as usual.

Akiyama won with an armbar against a totally overmatched opponent. Akiyama looked sluggish, though. Match went more than 6:00, which was a lot longer than it should have. He challenged Hidehiko Yoshida after the match, which has zero chance of happening given they are from rival promotions.

Shinya Aoki vs. Todd Moore

Aoki immediately jumped on Moore's back and got a choke for the finish in 1:10. Aoki challenged the Michael Jackson of MMA, Yoshihiro Akiyama to take him into neverland.

Mirko Cro Cop vs. Alistair Overeem in a tar and feathers match is next.

Overeem was dominating Cro Cop, opening a cut on his left eye and bloodying his nose. Overeem gave Cro Cop a low knee once and they stopped the fight. In another clinch, Overeem threw another knee to the groin which knocked Cro Cop's left testicle inside. There is a long rest period but I can't see any way Cro Cop can continue. This should be ruled a no contest, but Cro Cop looked flat and not in his best shape from the start.

It is now officially a no contest.

Gegard Mousasi vs. Ronaldo Souza finishes up the show which is coming up on the five hour mark.

What a strange finish. Mousasi knocked him out with an up kick from his back early in the first round as Jacare was coming in for a diving punch.

Total nothing show.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

SteveLangford said:


> *are you guys total MMA newbies or something?*
> 
> DREAM 6: (1) Dong Sik Yoon vs. Andrews Nakahara
> 
> ...


Yes i am, i dont even know what all this mma stuff is, i thought i was on the malaysian medical assocaition website!!!


----------



## SteveLangford (Sep 14, 2008)

marc said:


> Yes i am, i dont even know what all this mma stuff is, i thought i was on the malaysian medical assocaition website!!!


lol

people need to realise theres more than just cagerage and the UFC!!

open your minds guys......Japan is the shiznit for MMA.....

peace out


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Dream is the reincarnation of Pride for sure. You won't find a better production value than the shows put on itn Japan. Dream has done well with both it's lightweight and middleweight GP's. I'm a fan for sure


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Im a PrideFc man. Pride Fc is what got me into mma. Im trying to avoid everything Dream as i want to collect them on dvd. Im still collecting the whole of Pride.

I would like a pride Tshirt but some one is bound to think its something to do with gay pride. (lets not get on about gays in mma again..i thank you). :shocked:


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

marc said:


> Yes i am, i dont even know what all this mma stuff is, i thought i was on the malaysian medical assocaition website!!!


 HE He ... love it.


----------



## Sports-Select.co.uk (Feb 12, 2008)

I read the cro crop PbP on sherdog, it made me sad.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Funnily enough i was about to say what i thought of it ans Sherdog went one better:

http://www.sherdog.com/news/articles/top-to-bottom-14532

Love the Shamrock reference! lol

Also Reading Manhoefs post fight comments realy presses home the point that the dude needs to think strategically and not let ego or emotion get the better of him, like it did at Dreams 6...


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

What was Alistair Overeems fight music? The orchestral shit, it was AMAZING! HAHA


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Man . A knee in the natties. Not good


----------



## Skygge (Apr 4, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Im a PrideFc man. Pride Fc is what got me into mma. Im trying to avoid everything Dream as i want to collect them on dvd. Im still collecting the whole of Pride.


Yeah me too man, I remember watching it for the first time thinking 'did he just stamp on him?' Haha well DREAM is meant to be the reincarnation of Pride, but imo its not the same.

Cro Cop is my favourite fighter in all, but I wasnt impressed with his fight. He look out of shape and didnt have a good physique as he did a few years ago. I think he may need some new trainers. I can see a rematch soon though.

Oh and congrats to Aoki on his win, I think we will all be wearing his multi coloured tights someday lol.


----------

